# Can you delete multiple watermarks lightroom 4?



## myvinyl333 (Nov 3, 2012)

*I have made too many presets for watermarks in LR4. Cannot find anything on deleting bulk watermarks. Help is needed.
Thanks,
George *


----------



## KmH (Nov 3, 2012)

Jeez! How many do you have?

Lightroom 4 help:

Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 Book: The Complete Guide for Photographers

Looks like you have to delete them 1 at a time.


----------



## myvinyl333 (Nov 3, 2012)

KmH said:


> Jeez! How many do you have?
> 
> Lightroom 4 help:
> 
> ...




I found this out and deleted them 1 by 1. I had to change each watermark as I changed color and position.(a, aa, aaa, etc) I am now going to label them as bottom left light blue vertical. LR4 is limited in positions, I should be able to label them. Thanks for the link. George


----------



## KmH (Nov 4, 2012)

Yep! When it comes to doing graphics Photoshop offers almost unlimited options.


----------



## myvinyl333 (Nov 4, 2012)

KmH said:


> Yep! When it comes to doing graphics Photoshop offers almost unlimited options.


I am looking into hot rodding my Macbook Pro to a solid state HD for the OS and "Photoshop"... as soon as I find extra $. For now it is LR4.


----------



## shaleenwallacephotography (Jun 9, 2015)

You can actually go to edit>Preferences>Presets Tabs>show lightroom presets folder>lightroom>watermarks then you can group select and delete. Voila!


----------

